# Queen Marker



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Probably wont last on the queen, but I'm just guessing!


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Washable = lickable off


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

Elmer's paint markers work well.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I use automotive paint. Dries fast & durable.

Toxins? Don't know, but the queens normally perform well for 2 years so doubt there's a problem.


----------



## seamuswildflower (Apr 2, 2011)

buy paint markers from walmart latex non toxic and cheep like me


----------

